# Inverter-dual fuel-4000W-240 V?



## JJudge (Nov 11, 2019)

I joined the forum to ask a question on the chance that some kind soul can help me out. I'm hoping to find an inverter generator, dual fuel-gas and propane, around 4000 watt on propane, and with a 240 volt output. I'm starting to believe that such a thing does not exist. I see that Champion sells an inverter that almost does it, but it's not dual fuel (6250-Watt DH). I'm trying to avoid adding a conversion kit--I have enough projects. Does such a product exist?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

For what it's worth, adding a U.S. Carburetion propane kit takes about 15 minutes. NOT a project. I converted my PowerMate PM0126000 and it's really easy; took less time than unboxing the generator. https://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/63822-post2.html

https://www.motorsnorkel.com/

Either of these gensets would be candidates:
Briggs & Stratton Q6500 - 5000 Watt QuietPower™ Series Portable Inverter Generator
Champion 100519 - 5000 Watt Digital Hybrid Open-Frame Inverter Generator w/ Quiet Technology


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I too have used the US Carb kits on 3 generators, a 3000 watt Milwaukee (Briggs), 5500 watt Generac, and a 5000 watt Craftsman (Tecumseh). It's very easy to do and they start/run much easier than they ever did on gasoline.


Really, 15 minutes is all it took.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

I, Three, have put a US Carb conversion kit on a Honda EU6500is first to use it on household natural gas, and more recently, using propane. Both fuel sources have worked flawlessly with this kit. It's fantastic to pull your generator out, connect with a 1 inch quick-connect supply hose, and have power without fussing with gasoline and running out of fuel.


They are easy to install. Mine took longer than others have mentioned but it's because I was picky about how I mounted the regulator on the genset. But it worked from the first test and only took maybe two turns of the adjustment screw to go from NG to LP. 400 gallons of propane will last a long time! Turn the key and it fires right up. 



Good luck!


----------



## JJudge (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies! I kind of expected that a conversion kit would be the advice, but it's a relief to get such consistent and encouraging answers. Fifteen minutes I think I can handle. Tabora, I'm checking out those links right now. Truly, much appreciated.


----------



## Paloma (Jan 19, 2019)

I will say that I have thought about the dual fuel champion, but after a terrible rainy, nasty, cold elk season last year I went with the remote start. We full time and boondock primarily so a generator is essential. We do not regret this purchase, in fact it is probably one of my best ones yet, if asking my Darling, she says I am not as cold and wet when I climb back in bed waiting for coffee to brew.
The remote start because I am tired of cold wet mornings and wanting to make coffee. The gas instead of dual because with the propane they don't sell remote start. You can the buy a kit to make the champion remote use both fuels but you can't remote shut it off. It has never became an issue in six months using only gas. Unloading and loading when setting up, why mess with a propane bottle if you have gas in it. For more details visit inverterreview.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Paloma said:


> I will say that I have thought about the dual fuel champion, but after a terrible rainy, nasty, cold elk season last year I went with the remote start. We full time and boondock primarily so a generator is essential. We do not regret this purchase, in fact it is probably one of my best ones yet, if asking my Darling, she says I am not as cold and wet when I climb back in bed waiting for coffee to brew.
> The remote start because I am tired of cold wet mornings and wanting to make coffee. The gas instead of dual because with the propane they don't sell remote start. You can the buy a kit to make the champion remote use both fuels but you can't remote shut it off. It has never became an issue in six months using only gas. Unloading and loading when setting up, why mess with a propane bottle if you have gas in it. For more details visit inverterreview.com


well you could add a lp ng fuel shut down valve with a timer on the second channel of the remote.
it can be done safe. 
also I have seen the auto prime feature for the remote as well.
lp and ng is mostly city or burbs... or places where a truck can refill the larger lp tank for heating, cooking, hot water
if you have tank delivered water on the property.
the guys in the dessert do that in south cali and in az where there are camp towns with separate truck service for water, sewer, lp, gasoline, and grocery's ..
I saw a few pix of food vender trucks at one for lunch and supper.
kinda cool idea for remote camp areas.

and there are places that rent 100 lb lp tanks or larger for temp locations and they do the truck service to refill and pickup as well as the delivery.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@Polama: Tell us more about the remote start you have.


----------

